# Yohimbine - A Comprehensive Guide



## DiggyV

*Yohimbine*

There are a lot of articles on UK-M on the obvious - ahem - 'supplementation' candidates (AAS, hGH, PCT, HCG etc), but not so many on the minor and yet still potentially as important supplements available to the bodybuilder or person just looking to improve in certain key areas. This is one in a series of articles I have written on fat-loss compounds, and there will probably be at least another 2 following this one.

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Rauwolscine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

Acacia Rigidula: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/217220-acacia-rigidula-comprehensive-guide.html

As with the previous article I'll give a brief overview of Yohimbine, and the current usages, which for this product are actually a little surprising, and therefore may have other uses within training, particularly body building.

I have used various sources for this, from the omni present Wikipedia, through online magazine articles and also personal experiences with the substance.

Again, I hope this generates debate and comment as there will be people out there with more experience I know, and any corrections or edits to this are very very welcome.

*Background to Yohimbine*

Yohimbine is an indole alkaloid with stimulant and aphrodisiac effects found naturally in Yohimbe (Pausinystalia Yohimbe). It is also found naturally in Indian Snakeroot (Rauwolfia serpentina) , along with several other active alkaloids. Demand for Yohimbine internationally has led to a dramatic decrease in the plant's population, such that in some areas it is now threatened with extinction.

Yohimbine is used as both an over-the-counter dietary supplement in herbal extract form and prescription medicine in pure form for the treatment of sexual dysfunction. It used within veterinary medicine in injectable form, under the trade name Antagonil, as a reversal agent for Xylazine anaesthesia.

Yohombine has also been looked at as a possible treatment for type 2 diabetes.

*How does it work - more science*

Yohimbine blocks the pre- and post-synaptic alpha-2 adrenoceptors, this prevents the release of Norepinephrine from cells. Norepinepherine stimulates both the alpha and beta receptors in a cell. Stimulation of the beta adrenoceptors causes the breakdown of fat, whilst stimulating the alpha-2 adrenoceptors prevents this breakdown of fats. Yohimbine blocks the alpha feedback mechanism, thus increasing norepinephrine and fat breakdown.

Like Ephedrine it does not act directly on the Beta receptors, and therefore does not need to be cycled in the same way as Clenbuterol does, there is more information on this below.

Additionally blocking the post-synaptic alpha-2 adrenoceptors leads to minor corpora cavernosa smooth muscle relaxation. In fact the majority of adrenoceptors in the corpora cavernosa are alpha-1. These are the properties of Yohimbine and Rauwolscine that mean it is useful in the treatment of erectile disfunction. This may prove useful for those in bodybuilding who are using, or have recently stopped using AASs, as loss of libido and erectile problems are a known side effect of these substances.

It should be noted that the the abdominal area in men and the glutofemoral (butt) area in women contains a higher ratio of alpha-2 receptors, this could make Yohimbine more effective in these areas. Also blocking the alpha-2 receptors increases blood flow in fatty tissue, which also may prevent fat from being retained or deposited in the area.

*Availability*

Yohimbine is available as a direct alkaloid extract from the plant, normally illustrated as a percentage. This is indicative of the amount of Yohimbine present within the alkaloid spectrum of the plant used, and is typically 10-15%. It is also available in a more potent form as Yohimbine Hydrochloride (Yohimbine HCL). Yohimbine HCL is a safer route to take as some of the other alkaloids present in the herbal extracts may have toxic side-effects, and teh HCL variant also gives a more consistent dosing profile.

*Side Effects*

As with ECA, anxiety and panic attacks are the most common sides, as well as minor (non-visible) shakes and some people report increased heart rate. Also those people who have any issues around blood pressure should also keep a close eye on thsi whilst using Yohimbine. Also given that Yohimbine effectively raises the levels of norepinephrine then taking it too late at night can cause insomnia, although from personal experience this seems to be much less extreme than ECA.

Yohimbine should NOT be taken by those people how have any history of, but not limited to, strokes, high blood pressure, heart, liver, kidney, or thyroid disease, diabetes, anemia, depression, anxiety, other psychiatric conditions, a family history of these or other medical conditions, or if taking any prescription, OTC, and/or other herbal medications.

*Taking Yohimbine HCL*

The general consensus is that a dose of .2 mg/kg (approximately 1 mg per 11 lbs.) per day is relatively free of side effects and effective for weight loss, so if you weigh in at 100Kg then a daily dose of 20mgs will be ideal. For best results the Yohimbine dose should be taken twice a day, early morning and early afternoon. It is best taken on an empty stomach, and before any cardio. As with all substances that have a direct effect on receptors it is advisable to start ff on a lower dose to assess individual tolerance to the substance. As has been mentioned individuals may react differently to its insomnia properties, so take care if taken later in the day. There is some evidence that Yohimbine acts synergistically with caffeine for fat loss through PDE inhibition. Whether use as a Yohimbine-Caffeine-Aspirin stack yields the same benefits as the ECA stack has yet to be studied. Although as a foot note My next Yohimbine cycle will try this as a possibility. I will report any findings back here as an update to this article.

I normally take Yohimbine 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off, very often between ECA cycles.

It is also worth noting that L-arginine and other Nitric Oxide enhancers may operate synergistically with Yohimbine as a sexual stimulant.

A possible synergism between yohimbine and ephedrine hasn't been thoroughly explored, and the information that exists is somewhat contradictory. I have not used Yohimbine at the same time as Ephedrine so can add no further personal information to this.

*Products and Suppliers for Yohimbine HCL*

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE PRODUCTS ARE HIGHLY UNLIKELY TO NOW CONTAIN YOHIMBINE, IF THEY EVEN STILL EXIST. THE BAN LAST YEAR MADE IT ILLEGAL TO SELL YOHIMBINE IN ANY OTC PRODUCTS.*

The following are either products that I have used personally, or have on recommendation from people whose opinion I trust. Again feel free to post further Yohimbine based products in this thread that you have experience with - the more the merrier.

Straight Yohmbine HCL Sources

Elite Nutrition Yohimbine HCL - 10 mgs per capsule: http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html

Primaforce Yohimbine HCL - 2.5mgs per capsule: http://www.primaforce.com/products/yohimbine.htm

Elite Nutrition Ultimate Weight Loss Stack

Being a fat git, the name alone was enough for me.  UWLS contains the following ingredients:

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs - Geranium Oil extract

Caffeine 200 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs - An alternative to Ephedrine, extracted from Bitter Orange

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs

Please read up on Synephrine prior to using this as it has a very similar profile, and consequential side effects, as Ephedrine. I found this very effective for weight loss, and was my choice for cycling with ECA.

There are also other products that seem to receive great reviews on UK-M, such as Lipo 6, this is available in several different varieties from places such as Body Building Warehouse (one of the UK-M sponsors) I have posted the black and a female specific form below:

Lipo6 Black: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/nutrex-lipo-6-black---120-caps-2886-p.asp

Lipo6 Black Hers: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/nutrex-lipo-6-black-hers---120-vcaps-4075-p.asp

These contain a complex formula of substances, including those that act directly on the Thyroid, so again please research before diving in.

ROHM Labs Thermo-Lipid

Finally Yohimbine HCL is also part of the ROHM Thermo-Lipid stack. This is available from your favourite neighbourhood source, and I will not be posting up a link here as they tend to be stocked on line by those same sites that stock AAS. It contains the following:

Clenbuterol 60mcg

T3 50mcg

Yohimbine HCL

7-Keto

I cannot find any information on the dosage of Yohimbine or the 7-Keto and this is not a product I have used myself. I do know people that have taken it and swear by it though.

Yohimbine is also available as a topical preparation under the names Eviscerate from RPN and Napalm from Avant. There are people that have claimed that these work in reducing the fat in the areas they are applied, again I have no experience with these products.

Finally it is also available as a human injectable form called Helios, which also contains Clenbuterol. It was made by the UGL Generic Supplements, but again can offer no further information at this point on the product.

I hope that people find this useful, it will be updated I am convinced, particularly once it starts geting read.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## DiggyV

Alpha- Yohimbine

There is also an emerging product known as Alpha-Yohimbine, which seems to have the positive properties of Yohimbine, without some of the sides, notably the anxiety related ones. This is not something I have any experience with (yet), and so far it seems in limited supply. I have found 2 products so far that do contain it:

PES Alpha-T2 available from Predator Nutrition: http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-alpha-t2-90-caps.cfm

Also

USP Labs OxyElite available from BodyBuilding Warehouse: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/usplabs-oxyelite-pro---90-caps-3528-p.asp

I think I may well be trying this in the next 3-6 months, so please check back for updates on this promising looking Yohimbine alternative. Please note that the second of these contains Geranium Oil which does have the neurological sides with it, so I will initially try the PES one I feel, so I can affirm whether the anxiety type sides are any less than standard Yohimbine.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## NorthernSoul

Cheers!


----------



## T_Woody

Well done mate, should be a sticky


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Alpha- Yohimbine
> 
> There is also an emerging product known as Alpha-Yohimbine, which seems to have the positive properties of Yohimbine, without some of the sides, notably the anxiety related ones. THis is not something I have any experience with, and so far it seems in limited supply. One company who do have it is PES:
> 
> http://pescience.com/products/alpha-t2-2/
> 
> I think I may well be trying this in the next 3-6 months, so please check back for updates on this promising looking Yohimbine alternative.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


suffering quite badly from anxiety mate i would be interested if yu do a write up about the yohimbine substitute...

is there anything esle you know of similair to this that wouldnt affect someone with an anxious and panic related background mate ???

Uriel mentioned DNP and info on this Diggy mi old mucka ???

Repped!!!


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> suffering quite badly from anxiety mate i would be interested if yu do a write up about the yohimbine substitute...
> 
> is there anything esle you know of similair to this that wouldnt affect someone with an anxious and panic related background mate ???
> 
> Uriel mentioned DNP and info on this Diggy mi old mucka ???
> 
> Repped!!!


Flinty,

First off thanks for the reps. I may well approach Lorian with a request for a sticky for this and the ECA one as both have been requested to be made sticky to me. Or may create an index posting that links to the articles as there are more planned.

Anyway down to the question...

I am using Lean Xtreme right now as am off the stims for a while and am noticing losses with it, even without high cardio. The problem you have is that most stims also have an impact on the neurological side as well (ECA, Yohimbine, Geranium oil etc) and these seem to be the mainstay of most fat burners.

Lean Xtreme:http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-lean-xtreme-90-caps.cfm

I would suggest a quick PM to Rick Miller or PredatorN on this site, as I got my LX from Predator, they should be able to help further with non-stim fat burners (I'm not affiliated BTW!  they just have great service).

Once I have finished the LX, I will have 2 weeks off then on to the Alpha Yohimbine. I'll let you know by PM my findings before they get posted mate.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Flinty,
> 
> First off thanks for the reps. I may well approach Lorian with a request for a sticky for this and the ECA one as both have been requested to be made sticky to me. Or may create an index posting that links to the articles as there are more planned.
> 
> Anyway down to the question...
> 
> I am using Lean Xtreme right now as am off the stims for a while and am noticing losses with it, even without high cardio. The problem you have is that most stims also have an impact on the neurological side as well (ECA, Yohimbine, Geranium oil etc) and these seem to be the mainstay of most fat burners.
> 
> Lean Xtreme:http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-lean-xtreme-90-caps.cfm
> 
> I would suggest a quick PM to Rick Miller or PredatorN on this site, as I got my LX from Predator, they should be able to help further with non-stim fat burners (I'm not affiliated BTW!  they just have great service).
> 
> Once I have finished the LX, I will have 2 weeks off then on to the Alpha Yohimbine. I'll let you know by PM my findings before they get posted mate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


thank you matey for your time X


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> thank you matey for your time X


Also mate, missed your point on DNP.

Not used it myself, have been sorely tempted. Ausbuilt is your man for this stuff, seems to have done extensive work on it, including putting his gran on it :lol:

But for some reading on the subject, there is this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/1952-some-info-dnp.html

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Guest

Why is this not a sticky?


----------



## DiggyV

willsy said:


> Why is this not a sticky?


Thanks Mate, You are not the first to ask this.... I did another one as well:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Thanks Mate, You are not the first to ask this.... I did another one as well:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


Great just in time i have ordered some yohimbine, clen and eca today! I'll have a read of that now thanks


----------



## DiggyV

No worries mate, hope its useful.


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> No worries mate, hope its useful.


Hi mate do you find any difference using it with caffiene and asprin? Also i read somewhere that eating carbs will stop the effects any truth in this? And finally does it give any appetite suppression?

Cheers


----------



## Hendrix

Great stuff mate. You've been hitting them books


----------



## DiggyV

hendrix said:


> Great stuff mate. You've been hitting them books


Yup, and actually taking the stuff as well  . I'm a fat git, so am the perfect test bed! :lol: Bt am getting thinner...


----------



## Guest

Hi mate do you find any difference using it with caffiene and asprin? Also i read somewhere that eating carbs will stop the effects any truth in this? And finally does it give any appetite suppression?

Cheers


----------



## DiggyV

Not with Yohimbine. I did try it, but there was no noticeable increase in either strength of hit or duration. Yes it does have appetite suppression, as do most of these sorts of products that hit the Alpha receptors. I did notice that carbs to tend to blunt the effect a little, and I must admit I tend to take it at a point when I will not be eating immediately afterwards. For me as I train first thing in the morning, I take it about an hour before workout, and then eat about 40-60 mins after finishing cardio, so it works out well.

However I do have to say that I am currently running Dexaprine, it is more expensive than Yohimbine, but is an OTC fat burner that I bought from Predator. It is vicious :lol: , there is a thread called Dexaprine? where I have put my initial thoughts on it.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/154607-dexaprine.html

The hit is something not far off pharma ECA, and certainly way above anything else OTC I have tried recently. Clen is stronger, but Dex is damned good, and I would recommend it! However if you have any issues with anxiety, blood pressure, or any family history then take great care. I you do go for it, start on a low dose 1/2 a tab or less, and work up to work out where your tolerance is. I am not affiliated with any supp company, but on this one the marketing is not far from the truth (for once). I take a whole tablet, and even with my bulk - all 100Kg of it - I am more jittery than Michael Jackson's doctor. :lol:


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Not with Yohimbine. I did try it, but there was no noticeable increase in either strength of hit or duration. Yes it does have appetite suppression, as do most of these sorts of products that hit the Alpha receptors. I did notice that carbs to tend to blunt the effect a little, and I must admit I tend to take it at a point when I will not be eating immediately afterwards. For me as I train first thing in the morning, I take it about an hour before workout, and then eat about 40-60 mins after finishing cardio, so it works out well.
> 
> However I do have to say that I am currently running Dexaprine, it is more expensive than Yohimbine, but is an OTC fat burner that I bought from Predator. It is vicious :lol: , there is a thread called Dexaprine? where I have put my initial thoughts on it.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/154607-dexaprine.html
> 
> The hit is something not far off pharma ECA, and certainly way above anything else OTC I have tried recently. Clen is stronger, but Dex is damned good, and I would recommend it! However if you have any issues with anxiety, blood pressure, or any family history then take great care. I you do go for it, start on a low dose 1/2 a tab or less, and work up to work out where your tolerance is. I am not affiliated with any supp company, but on this one the marketing is not far from the truth (for once). I take a whole tablet, and even with my bulk - all 100Kg of it - I am more jittery than Michael Jackson's doctor. :lol:


Lol thanks again mate


----------



## rectus

*Question:* How much does it matter what time you take Yohimbine? If you just took it daily would there be fat loss through a slightly increased metabolism like ECA or does it have to be taken pre-cardio? I don't like the idea of necking a load of pills in the gym while I'm lifting weights to prepare me for my cardio.


----------



## Pictor

rectus said:


> *Question:* How much does it matter what time you take Yohimbine? If you just took it daily would there be fat loss through a slightly increased metabolism like ECA or does it have to be taken pre-cardio? I don't like the idea of necking a load of pills in the gym while I'm lifting weights to prepare me for my cardio.


Yohimbine needs to be taken on an empty stomach mate, insulin blunts the fat burning effects! So first thing on waking pre fasted cardio is the best time to take it


----------



## Pictor

Anyone know where you can still buy 10mg or 20mg Yohimbine caps from, not part of a stack, just Yohimbine caps!

I know d-hacks stacks has Yohimbine in them but after just Yohimbine caps


----------



## rectus

Big Ste said:


> Yohimbine needs to be taken on an empty stomach mate, insulin blunts the fat burning effects! So first thing on waking pre fasted cardio is the best time to take it


Sure, but it's something that needs to be cycled rather than taken sporadically right? So if I take it on an empty stomach, and do no cardio will I still have increased fat burning just going about my daily tasks?


----------



## Pictor

I use to cycle it in between Clen, so 2 weeks Clen 2 weeks Yohimbine and caffeine then repeat.

Yohimbine hits the alpha 2 receptors which are the love handles on men so best to run them with or cycle them with Clen or a ECA stack, as they hit the beta 2 receptors, and also I add T3 

I'd personally still take them on waking even if not training that day mate!


----------



## DiggyV

Big Ste said:


> I use to cycle it in between Clen, so 2 weeks Clen 2 weeks Yohimbine and caffeine then repeat.
> 
> Yohimbine hits the alpha 2 receptors which are the love handles on men so best to run them with or cycle them with Clen or a ECA stack, as they hit the beta 2 receptors, and also I add T3
> 
> I'd personally still take them on waking even if not training that day mate!


On the old love handles :lol: Rauwolscine is even more effective than yohimbine. While yohimbine has more affinity for the receptor, rauwolscine has a lower IC50 value (meaning it can saturate more receptors at the same dose) and can be seen as slightly more potent in serotonergic activity.


----------



## Dux

Big Ste said:


> Anyone know where you can still buy 10mg or 20mg Yohimbine caps from, not part of a stack, just Yohimbine caps!
> 
> I know d-hacks stacks has Yohimbine in them but after just Yohimbine caps


Anyone??


----------



## FiftyPence

rxcart has them listed at 10mg.

I personally ordered mine from century supps but they are 2.5mg caps.

Some days I may take a total of 30mg split and other days upto 45mg split throughout the day. Maybe they are underdosed or I just have a high tolerance.


----------



## alchemystical

Big Ste said:


> Anyone know where you can still buy 10mg or 20mg Yohimbine caps from, not part of a stack, just Yohimbine caps!
> 
> I know d-hacks stacks has Yohimbine in them but after just Yohimbine caps





Dux said:


> Anyone??


I'm your hucklebearer, thats just my game...

http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/


----------



## Del Boy 01

AnnesBollocks said:


> I'm your hucklebearer, thats just my game...
> 
> http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/


Have some mother fvcking reps!


----------



## Dux

@DiggyV

Bought some of the Yohimbine, what would be the best protocol to follow to run it, as well as clen and ephedrine (obviously not all at the same time :lol: )

A week of each?

I'll be running it with DNP for 5/6 weeks.

I've got a load of tablets that are the same as what is in Nytol (the name escapes me)


----------



## DiggyV

Dux said:


> @DiggyV
> 
> Bought some of the Yohimbine, what would be the best protocol to follow to run it, as well as clen and ephedrine (obviously not all at the same time :lol: )
> 
> A week of each?
> 
> I'll be running it with DNP for 5/6 weeks.
> 
> I've got a load of tablets that are the same as what is in Nytol (the name escapes me)


Mate, quite a chemistry set you've got there! :lol:

With the DiphenHydramine you can keep the Beta receptors nice and fresh when on the Clen, however to get the Alpha back up to scratch after the Yohimbine and Eph I woudl suggest a pattern something like this: Alph:Beta:Alpha:Beta

Yohimbine - 2 weeks

Clen + Diphen - 2 weeks

ECA Stack - E:C:A ratio if 1:10:4 - 2 weeks - Diphen in week2

Clen + Diphen - 2 weeks

and repeat :lol:

The Diphen only seems to help with the Beta stims - Clen and a little bit with the ECA (acts on both Alphas and Betas)

TBH mate I would run this separate from the DNP, it probably wont actually give you anything noticeable as when the DNP kicks in fully the losses are staggering, and the losses on these range from 3-5% metabolic boost for the Yoh and ECA and maybe 8-10% for Clen. Run them about 2 weeks after the last dose of DNP - this will allow it to clear your system, you get the rebound and then start in teh stim burners.


----------



## Dux

DiggyV said:


> Mate, quite a chemistry set you've got there! :lol:
> 
> With the DiphenHydramine you can keep the Beta receptors nice and fresh when on the Clen, however to get the Alpha back up to scratch after the Yohimbine and Eph I woudl suggest a pattern something like this: Alph:Beta:Alpha:Beta
> 
> Yohimbine - 2 weeks
> 
> Clen + Diphen - 2 weeks
> 
> ECA Stack - E:C:A ratio if 1:10:4 - 2 weeks - Diphen in week2
> 
> Clen + Diphen - 2 weeks
> 
> and repeat :lol:
> 
> THe Diphen only seems to help with the Beta stims - Clem and a little bit with the ECA (acts on both Alphas and Betas.
> 
> TBH mate I would run this separate from the DNP, it probably wont actually give you anything noticeable as when the DNP kicks in fully the losses are staggering, and the losses on these range from 3-5% metabolic boost for the Yoh and ECA and maybe 8-10% for Clen. Run them about 2 weeks after the last dose of DNP - this will allow it to clear your system, you get the rebound and then start in teh stim burners.


Brilliant, thanks


----------



## DiggyV

Dux said:


> Brilliant, thanks


no worries :thumb:


----------



## staffs_lad

AnnesBollocks said:


> I'm your hucklebearer, thats just my game...
> 
> http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/


Just checking this is legit stuff right? Looking to give it a whirl at the end of this month. Also going to give "Noopept" ( http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/noopept-50-x-10mg/ ) a whirl as i've heard good things about that as a study aid (cognitive function, memory etc)

Cheers


----------



## rectus

staffs_lad said:


> Just checking this is legit stuff right? Looking to give it a whirl at the end of this month. Also going to give "Noopept" ( http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/noopept-50-x-10mg/ ) a whirl as i've heard good things about that as a study aid (cognitive function, memory etc)
> 
> Cheers


Is that a nootropic? I am interested so keep me updated. I've used this brand before for caffeine but I couldn't say if they were legit as I'm insensitive to caffeine's stimulant effects.


----------



## staffs_lad

rectus said:


> Is that a nootropic? I am interested so keep me updated. I've used this brand before for caffeine but I couldn't say if they were legit as I'm insensitive to caffeine's stimulant effects.


Yes it's a Nootropic i heard about just yesterday on the chaos and pain blog. Disclaimer: adult content and NOT work friendly ( http://chaosandpain.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/random-awesome-****-easter-edition.html )

Sounds very interesting, if it works as well as suggested i'm thinking of stocking up for my essay, exams etc next year at University.


----------



## rectus

staffs_lad said:


> Yes it's a Nootropic i heard about just yesterday on the chaos and pain blog. Disclaimer: adult content and NOT work friendly ( http://chaosandpain.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/random-awesome-****-easter-edition.html )
> 
> Sounds very interesting, if it works as well as suggested i'm thinking of stocking up for my essay, exams etc next year at University.


Is that your only source of information or have you looked further into it? You should start up a log as I'd like to see what your experiences are. Tag me if you decide to create a log


----------



## staffs_lad

rectus said:


> Is that your only source of information or have you looked further into it? You should start up a log as I'd like to see what your experiences are. Tag me if you decide to create a log


Well as i say i only heard about the stuff yesterday, i'll certainly be looking into it further before buying and if i do i'd be more than happy to log + tag.

Might start running it once I've got the Yohimbine dialed in so as to not confuse what ever either of them does or there sides...


----------



## rectus

@DiggyV I think you should edit the first post to add in " Yohimbine also will give you a sweaty 4rse!".

I'm getting no anxiety effects from Yohimbine HCL like I was with ECA.

Also, I was thinking... it is recommended to be used for fasted cardio for the best fat loss but would you get a similar effect if you did fasted resistance training?


----------



## DiggyV

rectus said:


> @DiggyV I think you should edit the first post to add in " Yohimbine also will give you a sweaty 4rse!".
> 
> I'm getting no anxiety effects from Yohimbine HCL like I was with ECA.
> 
> Also, I was thinking... it is recommended to be used for fasted cardio for the best fat loss but would you get a similar effect if you did fasted resistance training?


 :lol:

you can use for either mate - as I have done. I always train fasted - yes I am odd like that. Heavy(ish) weights followed by cardio. You will get losses which ever, depending on how much cardio you do and also how much rest between sets (I rest very little between mine - basically the time it takes to change the weight and then get set on the equipment) I sweat like a MoFo on it. Great stuff!


----------



## ramakentesh

An interesting read. Yohimbine has many actions although its main action is an alpha 2 adrenoreceptor antagonist. its central actions promote sympathetic activity whilst its peripheral actions promote vasodilation. Quite a confused hemodynamic result.

Indian Snake Root contains other constituents that could have dangerous consequences.


----------



## DiggyV

ramakentesh said:


> An interesting read. Yohimbine has many actions although its main action is an alpha 2 adrenoreceptor antagonist. its central actions promote sympathetic activity whilst its peripheral actions promote vasodilation. Quite a confused hemodynamic result.
> 
> Indian Snake Root contains other constituents that could have dangerous consequences.


All of these amines have multiple uses, this is only about the direct action on the NET and hence fat loss. Didn't know that about Indian Snake root though - thanks.


----------



## xScarsii

DiggyV said:


> :lol:
> 
> you can use for either mate - as I have done. I always train fasted - yes I am odd like that. Heavy(ish) weights followed by cardio. You will get losses which ever, depending on how much cardio you do and also how much rest between sets (I rest very little between mine - basically the time it takes to change the weight and then get set on the equipment) I sweat like a MoFo on it. Great stuff!


Alright Diggy,

Just bought myself some Yohimbine to try and shift some small pockets of top fat left (small amount on pecs, lower abs).

Got my body fat down to 15% over the last three months so think this is work a shot, although I'm slightly put off by the side effects as I've not tried a supplement like this before, are they worth worrying about?

Cheers!


----------



## DiggyV

xScarsii said:


> Alright Diggy,
> 
> Just bought myself some Yohimbine to try and shift some small pockets of top fat left (small amount on pecs, lower abs).
> 
> Got my body fat down to 15% over the last three months so think this is work a shot, although I'm slightly put off by the side effects as I've not tried a supplement like this before, are they worth worrying about?
> 
> Cheers!


If you take it steady you should be fine. The main one is if you suffer from anxiety attacks then Yoh can make them worse. Even normal anxiety can seem worse on it. If you are chilled then its all good. Yoh should help you shift fit faster than cardio / diet alone, but is not a substitute, but an addition. THe others tend to be if you cycle with higher doses. HAve a look at this journal - really good read from a first time user:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/220529-first-time-yohimbine-experiment.html


----------



## xScarsii

DiggyV said:


> If you take it steady you should be fine. The main one is if you suffer from anxiety attacks then Yoh can make them worse. Even normal anxiety can seem worse on it. If you are chilled then its all good. Yoh should help you shift fit faster than cardio / diet alone, but is not a substitute, but an addition. THe others tend to be if you cycle with higher doses. HAve a look at this journal - really good read from a first time user:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/220529-first-time-yohimbine-experiment.html


Cheers mate, quite excited to give it a go, will let you know how it goes, cheers


----------



## rectus

I can't remember, is it Benadryl that works with Yohimbine to stop receptors down regulating? I just bought a big hayfever stack which contains:

2 x 10ml Sodium cromo eye drops

• 6 packs of 30 10mg Cetirizine Hydrochloride tablets

• 2 packs of 30 10mg Loratadine tablets

• 2 x Beclometasone hay fever relief nasal sprays (200 dose)

What's the ingredient I'm looking for that keeps the Yohimbine (if it is this compound) working?


----------



## DiggyV

rectus said:


> I can't remember, is it Benadryl that works with Yohimbine to stop receptors down regulating? I just bought a big hayfever stack which contains:
> 
> 2 x 10ml Sodium cromo eye drops
> 
> • 6 packs of 30 10mg Cetirizine Hydrochloride tablets
> 
> • 2 packs of 30 10mg Loratadine tablets
> 
> • 2 x Beclometasone hay fever relief nasal sprays (200 dose)
> 
> What's the ingredient I'm looking for that keeps the Yohimbine (if it is this compound) working?


Mate it is DiPhenHydramine HCL - but only works with Beta Agonists (Clen, and to a certain extent ECA), Yohimbine is an Alpha and haven't found anything so far that will stop the down regulation of the Alpha receptors.


----------



## MistahG

Hi!

Does anyone know the legal status of Yohimbine HCL in the UK? Unfortunately it is restricted here in Sweden so I'm thinking of importing it. Even though it is not sold OTC here, there is this rule saying that you are allowed to import it from a country within the EES/Europe, given that the product is legal in the exporting country (i.e. UK).

* Is the product legal in the UK?

* Could you recommend a store where it is available?

Would appreciate if someone could fill me in here!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DiggyV

MistahG said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know the legal status of Yohimbine HCL in the UK? Unfortunately it is restricted here in Sweden so I'm thinking of importing it. Even though it is not sold OTC here, there is this rule saying that you are allowed to import it from a country within the EES/Europe, given that the product is legal in the exporting country (i.e. UK).
> 
> * Is the product legal in the UK?
> 
> * Could you recommend a store where it is available?
> 
> Would appreciate if someone could fill me in here!
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Unfortunately Yohimbine fell foul of the law last year, along with Rauwolscine, DMAA, Sida Cordofolia and many others, and is now controlled and illegal to sell OTC.

the new legal king is Acacia Rigidula. If you go back to the first post in this thread - there is a link to my guie to this new emerging supp. Looks pretty good and seems to have a very similar effect to Yohimbine.


----------



## staffs_lad

@DiggyV I've read through your ECA and Yohimbine threads to try and work this out but i'll be honest the science has rather baffled me haha Do Ephedrine and Yohimbine work off the same receptors? Is there cross tolerance or could they be used back to back without diminished the returns of the 2nd substance that is run...

Cheers


----------



## mbonheur

Sida Cordifolia is still legal, Bulkpowders sell it.

Yohimbine is legal in France, you can buy it prescription free in every pharmacy, 50 @ 2mg for 3,5 €.


----------



## DiggyV

staffs_lad said:


> @DiggyV I've read through your ECA and Yohimbine threads to try and work this out but i'll be honest the science has rather baffled me haha Do Ephedrine and Yohimbine work off the same receptors? Is there cross tolerance or could they be used back to back without diminished the returns of the 2nd substance that is run...
> 
> Cheers


YEs they do mate - both hit the Alpha receptors.

Eph also has some effect on the beta receptors, but is not great at it 

Can't be used back to back unfortunately, must have a break between them.


----------



## DiggyV

mbonheur said:


> Sida Cordifolia is still legal, Bulkpowders sell it.
> 
> Yohimbine is legal in France, you can buy it prescription free in every pharmacy, 50 @ 2mg for 3,5 €.


They may sell it, but it made the list last year and is no longer legally available - I'll dig the link to the list out. and post it.


----------



## mbonheur

DiggyV said:


> They may sell it, but it made the list last year and is no longer legally available - I'll dig the link to the list out. and post it.


OK, weird. I hazardly presupposed that bulkpowders would not sell illegal stuff. Interesting.


----------



## DiggyV

mbonheur said:


> OK, weird. I hazardly presupposed that bulkpowders would not sell illegal stuff. Interesting.


In fact I stand corrected.

Sida was on the original list published by the MHRA as substances to be banned prior to the OLympics (dont you just love government pressure from Big Pharma), however it did not make it to the final list.

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/home/groups/es-herbal/documents/websiteresources/con009294.pdf

However things like Rauwolscine, Yohimbine, Synephrine (Bitter Orange Extract) and DMAA did, and many of these are still being sold openly - certainly I saw Rauwolscine and Synephrine in products on Holland and Barrett's shelves lat week. :lol:


----------



## mbonheur

Yeah, citrus aurantium or synephrine is sold everywhere, bulkpowders does it as well 

rauwolfia is hard to find though and not legal anywhere in the eu I think. At least some US products like go ext do not contain it in their EU version.


----------



## DiggyV

THe original formulation for USPLAbs OxyElite pro had it in, as did AlphaBurn. You can still find original OxyElite online, Although USP Labs have recently changed their site so it is awaiting a new reformulated version - my guess is that it will have Acacia Rigidula in it.

Am waiting to see....


----------



## Jimboi

@DiggyV Is there any chance Yohimbine would elevate prolactin levels?


----------



## DiggyV

Jimboi said:


> @DiggyV Is there any chance Yohimbine would elevate prolactin levels?


Not in the studies I have found. Taken orally if anything it reduces serum prolactin levels (rat studies). It can theoretically elevate them - but requires that it is injected straight into the gut, pretty sure you're not that hardcore :lol:


----------



## Jimboi

Cool thanks, did come across that rat study read the abstract but didn't understand too much of it.

Guess my swollen nipples are down to the stripper and her nipple clamps I had for my stag. :thumb:


----------



## benny_boy555

hi @DiggyV,

am i right in thinking there is no point in using yohimbine if your a fatty (over 20% bf). would it just be a complete waste?


----------



## DiggyV

benny_boy555 said:


> hi @DiggyV,
> 
> am i right in thinking there is no point in using yohimbine if your a fatty (over 20% bf). would it just be a complete waste?


Not necessarily. As well as the direct action (every little helps  ) any alpha agonist can also suppress appetite, which is going to help. Also very often (for those people that actually train, not just couch potatoes looking for a quick fix) taking anything can have a positive effect psychologically, and can make someone more focussed on the goal, and therefore help. I have taken EcA at >20% and it definitely helped overall.

If you're just looking for one of those internet miracles (you know 10lbs in 10days) then this is not it. In fact none of those products are. :lol:


----------



## benny_boy555

@DiggyV thank you for answering my question. at the moment im training 4 times a week an doing 45 min steady state fasted cardio in the morning with yohimbine so its good to know im not wasting it!  . also thanks for the guides u have made (eca, dmaa, etc) . they have really been useful. :thumb:


----------



## welshman

If anyone can find a link to current MHRA guidelines that Yohimbine is still a banned I'd be interested in seeing it? The most recent guidelines I can find on the MHRA/GOV.uk website (2012) only refers to Pausinystalia yohimbe and Yohimbe bark and whilst Yohimbine is a derivative of Pausinystalia yohimbe they aren't the same finished product (yohimbe is not listed as an ingredient).


----------



## Dan94

@DiggyV

How'd you get on in your experiment when using with caffeine and aspirin like an ECA stack?


----------



## DiggyV

Dan94 said:


> @DiggyV
> 
> How'd you get on in your experiment when using with caffeine and aspirin like an ECA stack?


Nothing additional mate. Not worth the effort over just Yohimbine.


----------



## Dan94

DiggyV said:


> Nothing additional mate. Not worth the effort over just Yohimbine.


Fair enough.

Used ECA before as you know, was decent in terms of energy and appetite suppression.

Would you say Yohimbine is better for fat loss effects?


----------



## DiggyV

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Used ECA before as you know, was decent in terms of energy and appetite suppression.
> 
> Would you say Yohimbine is better for fat loss effects?


No, ECA is more effective.


----------



## Dan94

DiggyV said:


> No, ECA is more effective.


Seems like online places are cracking down on Chesteze though. :thumbdown:


----------

